

Bad.solutions - TazeTSchnitzel
http://bad.solutions/

======
mdaniel
Ha ha very funny. I hope that joke was worth the $17 .solutions registration.

I was hoping it would at least round robin between lots of bad solutions.

~~~
robotmaxtron
Out of curiosity, what other domains would you have it round robin to?

~~~
mdaniel
Oh, that's an easy one: microsoft.com ibm.com and arguably adobe.com.

And depending on how liberal one gets with "solution", comcast.com att.com and
practically any monopoly.

